# Who's Going to FESPA - Hamburg 24t - 27th May?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I'll be at FESPA Hamburg probably for the duration. Anyone else going to make it - be great to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll post here as i did in the M-series thread: We might be going, just for a day and a night I would imagine as we can't leave the office for too long at the moment. 

I've never been before so i'm interested to hear how long it would take to get round and see all of the DTG peeps there.


----------



## JohnniZ (May 4, 2011)

so I'm not able to go, but if you have time can you check out the strassbox rhinestone machine. I've been wondering about getting one and am leary about ordering until I've seen it in person, or chatted with someone who has.

Johnni


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Ill be there on the 26th and 27th. See you on the Neoflex stand. 
Earl


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Earl Smith said:


> Ill be there on the 26th and 27th. See you on the Neoflex stand.
> Earl


Not heard from you in a while Earl, how's things going?

I need to get a hotel sorted a bit quick!!

Look forward to seeing you there.

John


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi John. My machine is ordered and will be with me soon after the Fespa show. They are dropping it off on the way home and will return to train me two weeks later. 
For hotels, dont forget Hrs.de I have found mine through them. To get a more reasonable price you will have to look about 20+ miles out of Hamburg. If you are coming by car then also try P+O or Norfolk line from Dover. A little further to drive on this side but about a third of the price.
Hopefully I will see you there. 
Earl.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Well, I'm all booked up for FESPA:

Leaving Gatwick 07:10 - Arrive Hamburg 09:50 24th May
If anyone fancies sharing a taxi ti Hamburg Messe, I'm definately up for that.

I'm staying at a budget hotel 30mins walk from the Messe - A&O Hamburg Reeperbahn

I depart the show on 27th for flight departing Hamburg 21:25.

Let me know if you're going, be great to say hello.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds good guys!! 
I am thinking about TSF lounge in my booth with few chairs. All TSF members who lives outside of USA meet there and have coffee/beer/wine/water --etc and talk about how bad Rodney is. haha joke.
It will be so cool we meet there and introduce each other. Earl and John, looking forward to meet you in Hamburg!!! If you are TSF member please feel free to drop by and say hello to us!! We may will have signature (TSF ID and signing?) board which I will bring back to USA.
What you guys think about this?
Rodney, can I have some of your badges to give away?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, can I have some of your badges to give away?


Which badges are you referring to?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Remember the lapel pin? with your logo on? If you run out whatever you have will be good.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am about to walk out to airport heading FESPA.
Follow the sign in FESPA. Sit, Relax, refresh and meet others from EU & USA and more.
Just added two more TSF member 1 minute ago. NeoFamily.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am here in beer and pörk cöuntry. Their keyböard is sö differnt than USA. I will try tö be yöur eyes and ears för yöu here. Eating and cheering time!! 7:15pm. EST is 1:15pm. AA will bring back FESPA Belt! And TSF members signatures!!!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Peter... your accent totally changes on the German keyboard....


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

as we cannot come to hamburg i thought it might make sense to put together a list with things of interest for those who are going. 

can you guys compile as many info (and videos) as possible on the following:

> aeoon printers
> texjet pros 4900 10 channel printer
> dtgs m-series

am i missing sth?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

davitos said:


> > aeoon printers
> > texjet pros 4900 10 channel printer
> > dtgs m-series


Aeoon: Have beer meeting appointment.
Texjet: I will visit and reports.
DTG M: same. 
NeoFlex: Waterbase out door sign Coplst 5yrs. Prints on anything without pretreat. 6Draw dryer for shirts and all. LED UV print w/NeoFlex (not ready to sell yet. TSF refeshment lounge with visitor sign board. A1-D86
Rhinestone, Sequin Auto Motif machines. Beers!!!!


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I was gonna come to FESPA, but somethings cropped up. I am Uk but funny thing I am in New Jersey and washington with the best football(soccer) team in the world Man Utd on 20-30 July. 
Is it OK for me to come to AA in Philly ?

JOhn


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

johnbol1 said:


> Well I was gonna come to FESPA, but somethings cropped up. I am Uk but funny thing I am in New Jersey and washington with the best football(soccer) team in the world Man Utd on 20-30 July.
> Is it OK for me to come to AA in Philly ?
> 
> JOhn


If you are not we will be so disappointed. All NeoFamily are on our VIP list. AA knows how to welcome VIP.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

HamBurg Beer. HB. Cheers!!!
NeoFamily vehicle in EU.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

With the volcano in Iceland blowing again I do wonder whether flights will be disrupted!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey John did you make here? I will be at floor before 8:30 sharp.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Leaving for London Gatwick Airport in an hour Pete. Only an hour flight to Hamburg so see you in the morning sometime.

Have fun

John


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

so when can we read some fespa reports guys?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So, too busy to make a report. It was none-stop. Usually 1st day is slow but German economy is in peak! AA add so many TSF members. I did not count how many I add. Most EU people never heard about TSF. We also add many EU NeoFaimilies. Most Textile DTG sellers are in B section upstairs but AA choose A1 downstairs first hall because we are not just textile only. Shirts, Solvent, UV, leather, phone cover, ceramic, plastic ---etc. We all had to skiped lunch. 
Poly Print: One of AA distributor went there but machine was not running. I will check myself tomorrow.
Aeoon: I will have beer with him tomorrow.
1.Busy booth. 24' x 36'
2.TSF refreshment area.
3. New Members of TSF. They all said they will join and signed. (2 pages)



































More to come!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This is Peter Choi from CNN in Hamburg.
All inbound flight was canceled cuz Iceland volcano.
Strange virus killed 3 people in Hamburg. Do not eat raw fruit and vegi.
Weather is 18C clear sky. wind southwest 6km/hr. will have light shower in evening
Capital of red district in Germany is packed with foreigners who is in printing industry. Hamburg citizen cannot wait all are going back home.

FESPA show: Not busy as yesterday cuz Airport was shut down.

PolyPrint: It was exactly as I predict. Machine was there for display purpose only. Sales guys told me (he does not know who I am) "We are not ready to sell. End of Sep' we may. We cannot locate inkchip yet while AA developed and finished in house and working on "M1,M2,M3" projects. Well I hate when I am right and there will be few to see same way too. Strange move, AA will never do same as they did. Instead of positive view they will get hurry is scarely view. I take back my congrat! Many will do same as me. Resolute ink, what will be your comment? Disagree for baseless is showing what people's real color is. 

M DTG: Another strange move. No print again and G told me that is only prototype. No ink no print. Not ready too. 
I said over and over 100% of new machines have bugs. Well my reports will disappoint many. My advise to many is "past and current will make future". You will never find apple under the acorn tree.

Aeoon: Talk with R for long time and took many videos. Potential is grande! Impressive concept 10cm wide print on one pass. Way faster than Kornit. When it is mature they will eat Kornit alive. They need touch up here and there but not as M serise or Polyprints 4900.



















This is Peter Choi CNN news from Hamburg Germany. Good night eveyone!!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Great report Peter. What is up with the newest product from AA? Are you showing it or just showing the NeoFlex? As we all know - things have to progress especially with the volatility of the core engine marketplace for manufacturers without contracts with the engine manufacturer . Maybe you will be showing your next generation machine at SGIA?

Cheers, beers on you as always!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the Info peter. 

The Aeoon printer looks like a bit of a beast. I assume from the pictures that there is currently no white ink running? Any mention of a price tag?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don, Secrets are most interesting core part of PROJECT. AA will not does "hurry is scarely move". AA will introduce when all meets NeoFamilies standard. AA has upmost reputation now and we will keep it that way. Yes, before SGIA is the goal. Thank you for your caring thought to AA.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

please post some vids of the aeoon


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Titchimp said:


> Thanks for the Info peter.
> 
> The Aeoon printer looks like a bit of a beast. I assume from the pictures that there is currently no white ink running? Any mention of a price tag?


No white ink yet. But when he show me inside there are 2 empty space for white ink printhead can be locate.
Aeoon biggest differece than others is you can add and reduce heads. 6-10.
At least print 6 color printing is telling me 8-10 is not far away. Many MHM x-memer research teams are very excited.
Price list: I have one on wholesale and retail. 
Funny story was kornit and Aeoon was in same hotel and drinking in bar next to next without knowing who each others are. Aeoon guy was hitting on Kornit lady and coversation started. Very soon they find out who each others are. I leave rest for next time.


----------



## George B (Oct 26, 2008)

allamerican said:


> This is Peter Choi from CNN in Hamburg.
> All inbound flight was canceled cuz Iceland volcano.
> Strange virus killed 3 people in Hamburg. Do not eat raw fruit and vegi.
> Weather is 18C clear sky. wind southwest 6km/hr. will have light shower in evening
> ...


Peter, you are welcome to visit Polyprint's booth tomorrow and see the new Texjet based on 4900 printing. Ask for George and do not be afraid to say who you are like you did today. The machine is fully ready to use, and chips are on the way. We will start sales in September after sufficient testing on the field. You can take your congrats back, it is fine with me. Send me a picture of your great project and i will be happy to conratulate you!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

George B said:


> We will start sales in September after sufficient testing on the field. You can take your congrats back, it is fine with me. Send me a picture of your great project and i will be happy to conratulate you!


I already took back my congrat before you offer because you did not clear about Chip issue. You were talking like you are ready to sell. Confused us intentionally or ---. If I were you I will say it in much differnt tone.
You can use original chips for one time use but what good are they? TSF members are not all under IQ 99. Believe or not we have some brains. 
Once upon a time, boy shout "wolfs are here" all village people came out to help. He did again, some came out to help. He did again when real wolf show up. No One came out to help.
Justin and I consider to sell chips in the market after we do launching.
You start your clock and is ticking now. Let's see on Sep 30th. Please do not diappoint us again. You seems expect Chinese product coming out but Chinese may come out with chip when many 4900's are on the market. As same as they did on 4800.4880. Shortest time I saw was 9 momths. But this time code is 2nd level not like sole code 4880. Chip changes it's language on start button. 
If you repost about you were 100% honest with TSF member We all will be so surprised on top of you already did. Anyway lots of luck to you.
My picture: I never can be like you. I don't know that is good or bad.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Peter, do you know....Is the Aeoon a Ricoh head setup? Is it Hexachrome,or Dark./light CMYK?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

It will print up to 400 light shirts an hour. One version uses Kyrocera printheads and the other uses Spectra printheads.


----------



## Chapalahal (May 5, 2009)

stix said:


> It will print up to 400 light shirts an hour. ..........


 
Hmm. So , did anyone see any sub 20 second shirts?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Super large print heads = a lot of pretty shinny pennies!

For some reason, my gut is telling me that the price is going to be in the range of the Kornit Avalanche. As for the published print speeds, I don't want to sound negative... but I am a Ripley's Believe it or Not guy. I have looked at workflows of a single platen printer (which is what they showed in their videos when they made the production #s in the beginning, but looks like it might be a dual platen system now) with a non-removable platen in production environments. Anything 10 seconds and under for someone to load, align and unload is extremely fast over time. So that means they are printing a shirt in 10 seconds. Hopefully, they will have the printer at SGIA so I can see it with my own eyes. Just not sure if New Orleans show is going to be a big enough draw for some of the European companies.

Mark


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Internal pretreat?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

stix said:


> It will print up to 400 light shirts an hour. One version uses Kyrocera printheads and the other uses Spectra printheads.


Yes negative part of aeoon is printhead cost Euro 6000 retail. Kyrocera is not cheap.
Ink is another issue they are facing against Kornit's ink. DuPont is not the good option (R said). 
DPI is higher, Speed is faster, Price is ?.? times. Ink is still in limbo(?). White? So they need some time in their hand. I will keep up with news as CNN. BBC in EU. I met Kornit O on lunch line and had beer/sausage with him. He seems very comfortable with Aeoon's launching on few points.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> Internal pretreat?


nope. Kornit has patent on that in USA. Not sure in EU. R and I discuss this matter before print system was covered. I think inside PT is not great option cuz it will never can be smooth surface = not the best image. Damage bottom of printhead. my opinion only.
Home made, over the shoulder, TV repair background skill, No certificate mfg, jack of trade on yellow page time is over and done. Market requires serious and high tech and knowlede of electronics, softwares(firm) now. AA will keep up with NeoFamily's expectation. Give AA few months.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve DTG Aus(DTG mfg in Singapole) and Scott Coldeci pay their visit to AA's booth today around 5pm. We had some conversations. I am pretty sure that Steve is no longer interest on Epson modification on next generation. Lots of luck to DTG! 
We sold all on floor 100% no prisoners to take back to USA. Actually few times more should ship to EU ASAP. AA is Patroit! Bring in decent amount of Euro to USA. Pride of NeoFamily was landed in Hamberg.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Germans love real heavy duty. It helped AA. John cooper was very busy with TSF member recruiting left end with small belly. haha


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been try to upload Aeoon video last one hour. 30MB. Hotel internet is taking forever only took 6MB. I am giving up and will make all my toes heading to ceiling = go to bed. I will try again at home.
Tomorrow is the last day of FESPA. Now is 00:48am. GN All.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Last day!! 7:40AM. Is there anything do you want me to search for you in FESPA? Just Text me. 215-593-8698 free, haha and No internet on show floor. See u on 11 o,clock news.
From CNN, Peter Choi from Hamburg.
Cheers! beers are on me!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Well FESPA is over. FIFA scandal is started. hahaha, it is big news in EU.
I wish USA economy is similar as here. Small amount of UK compare to other years, very few Spanish(Spain) and almost none Greeks were here. Attendee count is directly showing economy of that country except hosting country. Makes Dollar looks so small. Look at it this way. 
Hamburger lunch in USA $5. Same here but 5 euro. so we are paying $7.50. EU use Euro same as we use Dollars. This means all EU is 1.5 time higher than USA and to EU people anything come from USA is so cheap. They will have our Lunch 3.33 euro while they were paying 5 euro in EU.
We finished 7 case of beer. 2 case of wine. 
Cheers works here!!!
If they come to USA. $1 is 0.66 euro. So Printers also. All machines from USA were selling well.
1. New TSF member who ask us print his pic on canvas, he signed (left behind board) and we print his without pretreatment and he loved it,
2. IRONY -------. Kornit bag front of Aeoon.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Chapalahal said:


> Hmm. So , did anyone see any sub 20 second shirts?


Not 20sec on white shirts. Way faster. Depends on image area. Image I post (sexy girl with sword) 10sec plus minus. 360/hr (very possible). 2 platens. MHM style similar as Kornit.
So
Kornit, Brother, Aeoon, M&R, IMS are in big tag battle.
Small quantity, small price tag battles are???
Interesting, isn't it? Love this industry!
Which game are you belonging into? I know where AA stands. Maybe both? maybe one? all are maybe.
Interest thing is all said "Sep 30th" is their D Day.
why?
It is the time will make winner and loser over split second and decision. I wish AA is watcher but we are one of players.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter,

You said M&R? Do they have a new machine out? Tell us about it sir

Thanks


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

allamerican said:


> Interest thing is all said "Sep 30th" is their D Day.
> why?
> It is the time will make winner and loser over split second and decision.


What is so special on Sept 30th?


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

allamerican said:


> Yes negative part of aeoon is printhead cost Euro 6000 retail. Kyrocera is not cheap.


What is their suggested selling price for the aeoon?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Poly Print Texjet (no Chips plus)
Aeoon (few)
DTG M Serise. (few, seems like driver and some)
all said 9/30/11 
except me. I never said the date:for the record cuz don't want to be a bser
Let's watch the game.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

stix said:


> Peter,
> 
> You said M&R? Do they have a new machine out? Tell us about it sir
> 
> Thanks


Please please don't use sir word to me. I want to be as same as you, actually I am the one who want to serve you. I want to be the best friend with you, if possible I want you to be a NeoFamily one day.
I have many things to talk about if I want to not just on M&R but many conversations was discussed under NDA or off the table base. I hope you understand. I don't want you to think I ignored your question. 
Someone asked the price of Aeoon: same condition applied. 
Thank you all. Cheers, beers are on me, always!
See you in Indy!


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

So you are telling me that Aeoon did not give a price when asked How Much this machine will cost.


----------



## estrada (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out this video. I recall he discusses prices in this interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uCEhypKnA4


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

quickflicks said:


> So you are telling me that Aeoon did not give a price when asked How Much this machine will cost.


Yes they did gave to me before FESPA. But it is yet to time to anounce. I do not lie, make stories, steal, back stab only drink moderate. This is only way can stay as respectable TSF member.  Which I want to be.
As you see Scott F video with his iPhone. Isn't all my reports are same as you saw on Scotts vodeo? Scott, I and Justin C had interesting meeting too.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Well Peter, I was there but when I went by your booth you looked at me than quickly looked away so I just moved on as I got the message , and just like FESPA when it was in Berlin, plenty to see and do and a few meetings to attend, so I kept busy.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

YoDan said:


> Well Peter, I was there but when I went by your booth you looked at me than quickly looked away so I just moved on as I got the message ,


Dan,
You made me look like who never who I am. What a narrow minded person you are. I hope you will be changed one day. You PM me to asked permition to visit my boothand I reply to you "Of cause you are. See you there".I do not say or write something I do not mean. I never saw you. If I saw you I probably walk over to you and do hand shake. You may have uncomfortable self conscious to AA while AA do not have any to anybody. It was your thing never my thing. I do respect that you try to make a living. Maybe in Indy?


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

Me and my companion took a 1550 km drive from Orebro, Sweden to attend the final day when we found out Hongsam was gona attend (as were interested in some of their DTG printers). Only to find out they didnt bring any of their DTG's. Overall I think the DTG attendeance was pretty low? Anyways, we got nice demonstrations of the Anajet SPRINT Model SP-200, very nice people altho the machine is too expensive for us atm. Shulze demonstrated the Texjet wich they had a good exhibition packet price on, 12 990 euro for the machine and a pretreat machine. Still too expensive for us though! What I reacted the most on his the extreme amount of time it takes to print on dark garments, can anyone make it go around without taking extreme prices for their tshirts?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

RagnarssonSv said:


> Me and my companion took a 1550 km drive from Orebro, Sweden to attend the final day when we found out Hongsam was gona attend (as were interested in some of their DTG printers). Only to find out they didnt bring any of their DTG's. Overall I think the DTG attendeance was pretty low? Anyways, we got nice demonstrations of the Anajet SPRINT Model SP-200, very nice people altho the machine is too expensive for us atm. Shulze demonstrated the Texjet wich they had a good exhibition packet price on, 12 990 euro for the machine and a pretreat machine. Still too expensive for us though! What I reacted the most on his the extreme amount of time it takes to print on dark garments, can anyone make it go around without taking extreme prices for their tshirts?


Hello Jakob,
Welcome to TSF.
You seem like you did not visit AA booth. We were not located B hall. Never heard Hongsam in USA. I hope it will tell you some idea. So far USA is most competitive market on earth. If anyone wins in USA with DTG it should say something to you too.
Your journey is just strat. It is never like you drove 15xx km (30+ hours round trip). You need to read all TSF information on each printer before you open your wallet (few days). 
Show is greatest place to look at the printers but you will never know what stories are behind which is most important part of decision. 
Good luck to your research. Read all horror and all happy posts is your task.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Peter, no we did not visit the AA booth, We didnt know there were DTGs in other halls! We are looking at China because we want a cheap DTG too acompany our screen printing for motives sold in smaller quantitys at our web store: yourcupoftee.se. Cheap because we feel that were only gona be using it in the beggining of our sales and later on do all production with screen printing. The quality is still important though but We figured the price difference could just as possible be because of cheaper production costs in china and not necessary worse quality. Especially as it seems alot of high cost machines also have alot of problems. 

It seems thought theres few posetive reviews of DTG machines purchased from China, Ive already done some research here on TSF. Hongsam looked interesting though, but Ive only found people thats bought their inks.

Were interested in purchasing from any part of the globe tho aslong as the price is "right" and the machine is decent.

Thanks again for the welcome


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Dan,
> You made me look like who never who I am. What a narrow minded person you are. I hope you will be changed one day. You PM me to asked permition to visit my boothand I reply to you "Of cause you are. See you there".I do not say or write something I do not mean. I never saw you. If I saw you I probably walk over to you and do hand shake. You may have uncomfortable self conscious to AA while AA do not have any to anybody. It was your thing never my thing. I do respect that you try to make a living. Maybe in Indy?


Peter, no big thing to me, wow narrow minded I am not, maybe you now need stronger glasses  but anyway I enjoyed being under the radar and saw and heard a lot!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

allamerican said:


> Hello Jakob,
> Welcome to TSF.
> Never heard Hongsam in USA.
> So far USA is most competitive market on earth.


He did not say it's an American company.
Most competitive market on earth, yes but, most sold here is made in the Far East and this includes your printers which are Epsons.
http://www.ink4you.com/english/


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

RagnarssonSv said:


> Were interested in purchasing from any part of the globe tho aslong as the price is "right" and the machine is decent.


Make your own printer. It's not rocket science and costs you only about 2,000 euros plus the ink and a RIP. It will work the same as the 15.000 dollar machines and you will learn all the in and outs of the machine while you build it.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

How much time would that take for someone not completely untechnical but not extremely gifted in those areas? Also, we actually had a DTG years ago when the technique was very new but because of bad usage etc it broke down, would it maybe be possible to get it going again after all these (6-7) years?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

RagnarssonSv said:


> We are looking at China because we want a cheap DTG too acompany our screen printing for motives sold in smaller quantitys at our web store: yourcupoftee.se. Cheap because we feel that were only gona be using it in the beggining of our sales and later on do all production with screen printing. The quality is still important though but We figured the price difference could just as possible be because of cheaper production costs in china and not necessary worse quality. Especially as it seems alot of high cost machines also have alot of problems.
> 
> *It seems thought theres few posetive reviews of DTG machines purchased from China,* Ive already done some research here on TSF. Hongsam looked interesting though, but Ive only found people thats bought their inks.
> 
> Thanks again for the welcome


In my research for a DTG machine I don't think I've read one single positive report on a Chinese supplied DTG printer. In fact, quite the opposite - no support, misleading info e.g. prints white ink when it clearly never could!

Be careful, you might make an expensive mistake.


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

RagnarssonSv said:


> How much time would that take for someone not completely untechnical but not extremely gifted in those areas? Also, we actually had a DTG years ago when the technique was very new but because of bad usage etc it broke down, would it maybe be possible to get it going again after all these (6-7) years?


You could use the platen mechanism and a new Epson like the 1400 replace the old switches with the ones from the new printer.
Time for building? Make this question here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t120740.html


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

quickflicks said:


> Make your own printer. It's not rocket science and costs you only about 2,000 euros plus the ink and a RIP. It will work the same as the 15.000 dollar machines and you will learn all the in and outs of the machine while you build it.


Making your own printer is the greatest idea. You seems made one already and working well(?). There are more than 10000's people waiting for the cheapest and working well solution. Do you have final solution? And ready to give away. DIY is close to stand for None-profit.org
I am a firm believer who never call plumber, electrician for house and Carpenter too before I try myself. I am deeply encourge DIY section in TSF. 
In order to make DYI success "Someone has to provide as complete package with good instruction and good chain of part and supplies." I hope you are the one can do this. I read many talkers in TSF DIY and disappeared. Actually few were try to cash in with immature ideas. I hope it was not you.
For the record,
I tried few times to donate money and parts to someone who were very serious about it but wasn't continued. AA wanted find talented people was the part of intention too.
PS: If you sell as above you will be a millionair in short time. If you want to go by fundamental of DIY spirit you will be a hero of DTG and will stay in dtg history forever. But it really should works well.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

So what do you think about my build here, is it close to DIY or to Commercial Product? Many people succeed with DIY projects you just can't count on them one by one


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

allamerican said:


> I read many talkers in TSF DIY and disappeared. Actually few were try to cash in with immature ideas. I hope it was not you.
> l


I am one of those talkers but have not disappeared as of yet.
No I was and are not now trying to cash in but when and if I am going to make a printer it will not be with inmature ideas.
For the record I am a retired Dr.Ing. (German engineering doctorate degree) and worked in Bosch for 20 years in the developement of assamply lines and in Swizerland with Gebrueder Buehler in the development of Plastic Injection Molding Machines.
So building a frame (base) and transport mechanism is a piece of cake including the programming of a PLC..


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

dragonknight said:


> So what do you think about my build here, is it close to DIY or to Commercial Product? Many people succeed with DIY projects you just can't count on them one by one


Looks very good. I like the linear ball bearings very accurate and durable and very little friction. Does it work?
*Close to commercial.*


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

quickflicks said:


> Looks very good. I like the linear ball bearings very accurate and durable and very little friction. Does it work?
> *Close to commercial.*


Thank you...yes it work. The ball bearing also reduce the platen weight so the motor has enough power to move the platen forward or backward. I will send you the link to the video later on when I have time to upload the video.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

quickflicks said:


> Looks very good. I like the linear ball bearings very accurate and durable and very little friction. Does it work?


It is off the thread topic (FESPA) but very interesting. I hope we can get back to original topic.
To answer to your question. It will work. Ball bearing is working best when forces are deliver from every angle. Flat linear bearing will works better when force is only come from the top. Since you have Dr.degree what is your opinion on my address instead asking him? I do not mean Dragon choose wrong part. He did wonderful great looking job. In above picture enviroment. Congrat!
I wish you were at FESPA to share ideas. I love to meet inteligent folks.


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

dragonknight said:


> Thank you...yes it work. The ball bearing also reduce the platen weight so the motor has enough power to move the platen forward or backward. I will send you the link to the video later on when I have time to upload the video.


Thanks!
What is the system of the platen movement?
Could you show a pictire of it?
What the material you are using for the frame? Steel, Plastic or Wood?
Seems like a very easy and efficient build.
If you had to make another one how long would it take you to build it?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

quickflicks said:


> Thanks!
> What is the system of the platen movement?
> Could you show a pictire of it?
> What the material you are using for the frame? Steel, Plastic or Wood?
> ...


Norbert,
It is not abnormal in TSF which jump to very different topics. Why don't you start another topic? I will suddenly follow up. thx


----------



## quickflicks (Mar 30, 2011)

allamerican said:


> I wish you were at FESPA to share ideas. I love to meet inteligent folks.


Thanks!
Well I am 76 years of age and not really interested in the DTG business but If I ever make a printer it will be only as a hobby. 
Kyocera's print heads will dominate in the future they are the way to go for commercial printers IMHO. I have some info about them but signed a NDA. You might be interested to go this route I think it will be possible to sell a printer in the $50.000 range will could well print about 150 Ts/hour with YMCK only.
*Subnote.*
You right it's off topic but not worth to start a new topic. Will not jeopardice anymore.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

